# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Fall classes now forming

## Luthier

Fall classes are now forming for learning to build and learning to play. #It really is a great opportunity so check it out. Class size is limited.

http://www.ext.vt.edu/resources/4h/n...dult.html#2003

Feel free to e-mail myself or Niles if you have any questions

Don

----------

